# Misfire issue



## AWDb5Dub (Oct 22, 2009)

So my A6 2.7t had some huge misfire issues, so I replaced the whole setup with 034's 2.0t coilpack conversion kit. Now the car runs and drives but still had some slight misfire issues causing the car to idle almost as if it were cammed out. I replaced the NGK plugs with brand new Bosch Platinum Side fire plugs that are just a tad hotter than the OEM plugs, could that be my problem? Im just trying to get the car to run right to sell it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AWDb5Dub (Oct 22, 2009)

45 views and no help? Cmon guys :|

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey AWD 

I had similar issues and eventually replaced all the injectors with a set I got off ebay for cheap money + $100 to get them cleaned etc. Problem solved. 

Hope that helps 

Cheers 
Massboykie


----------



## Panzerrabbit (Nov 12, 2011)

Cel ever come on?


----------

